# Q's



## MPG (Mar 14, 2010)

I have a 55 gallon with a ex70 on it, Cycled and running.

I also have a 110 gallon, just sitting half full of water.

Now my plan is to run my eheim 2217 on the 55 for a week, then move both the ex70 and the eheim over to the 110g. I take all the water from my 55 and move it into the 110g. Then after about a month, I am going to take off the ex70 and my eheim should be good to run on my 110g.

Any flaws in my plan?


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

You gonna put any fish in the 110?
You'll need additional ammonia IMO to get the beneficial bacteria level to where it needs to be for the 110 IMO.


----------



## MPG (Mar 14, 2010)

Yeah I planned on moving my rhom into the 110 with the filters.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

My prediction is that you'll go through a bit of a mini-cycle, but all will end well.


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

Theres no point putting the water from the 55g into the 110g.


----------



## MPG (Mar 14, 2010)

Johnny_Zanni said:


> Theres no point putting the water from the 55g into the 110g.


but could it hurt?


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

No.


----------



## Criley (Jun 2, 2010)

hurt, no. help, no.
fresh water would for certain be better than putting the old water in the new tank. as said youll more than likely go through a mini cycle anyway so.... might as well have fresh water.


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

When you fill the 110gal add enough conditioner and run just a powerhead on it for a couple hours till all the clorine evaporates. The clorine may kill some of the BB in your filters so dont rush it.
If you can leave the eheim on your 55 for at least 2 weeks.

And I would use at least half the water from your 55 in the new one.


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

It definately wouldn't hurt. One upside to it actually is that it will help achieve the same Ph as the 55g.


----------



## MPG (Mar 14, 2010)

Johnny_Zanni said:


> It definately wouldn't hurt. One upside to it actually is that it will help achieve the same Ph as the 55g.


Thats what I was thinking. I am going to drain the 55g anyways too so it works out.


----------

